# What Personality Types have you not met to date?



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool! I'm one of 3 so far (14.29%) that has met all the types! (But I have a big family, I've moved a lot, had lots of different jobs, college roommates, neighbors close-by --- so maybe that isn't so surprising.) But how accurate am I at typing...hmmm...


----------

